# 1967 gto--2006 engine tranny



## davedj (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok, I realize the purists with yell...dont do it, but I have had my GTO since 1970 and the engine is weak. I am considering replacing it with a engine and six speed from a 2006. I realize the swap will be time consuming and $$$

Rather then list the problems/concerns I came up with, what problems do you see in a swap of this magnatude? My car is a 67 400ys with the hurst his n hers dual gata auto.

My self imposed budget for this swap is 20K. I know the engine n six speed will consume at least half. 

Any thought on this? I plan on keeping the car, it will be a daily driver.

thanks,

Dave


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

I'd say 20K would go a lot farther towards a Butler or Ken's Speed Shop Edelbrock headed, fuel injected 455 and a stout TH400 with a Gear Vendors overdrive or a Keisler Engineering 5-speed. It would also take a lot less work to get all the stuff to fit and I think it could be just as reliable as the new engine. Should you ever decide to revert back to the original setup, it wouldn't be that hard either because the slicing and dicing was kept to a minimum. Heck, you might even be able to fit a procharger into the budget.

It's no so much that I'm against dropping a "corporate" engine into an old GTO, but putting the '06 drive train into a '67 seems like a lot of work for a project that I honestly don't think would be very interesting. Now if you put a supercharger or a turbo on it, then it might start to get fun 

Personally, I wouldn't do it to a numbers matching car. They just bring too much these days to chop up. I'd be inclined to go with the first option.

Good luck with the project.


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

Since I own an 06 six speed, I can understand why you are thinking of the swap, but It has some huge complications. Forget the task of the electronic interface, which requires fun things like a vehicle speed sensor. The tranny is too tall and fat to fit in your tunnel, so major floor surgery will be required. The clutch is hydraulic, so you'll need to find a way to hang a clutch master cylinder. If you want the speedo to work, you're going to need someplace to hook your speedo cable - and there's no place to put iit on the Tremec. You need a high pressure pump in the fuel tank as well as a return line. Since the ECM will set the check engine light if the fuel filler cap is loose, you're going to have to figure out how it senses the tank vacuum and add the sensor to your tank.
My advice? Take the $20k and add a little more to it and buy an 05/06 GTO and keep the 67 as a weekend vehicle.
If you're dead set on doing it, you can find the engine and trans on eBay. Late Vette stuff won't work because the trans is on the differential. Great idea, but no room in your chassis.


----------

